# will snakes fight each other??



## snake-phrmcy (Jul 19, 2010)

hey ppl so ive got a MD and jungle just curious if i could put them near each other would they attack each other?? any comments would be great, the last thing i want to do is harm my snakes..


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 19, 2010)

i always keep different species appart. better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## cris (Jul 19, 2010)

It depends on the snakes, but there probably isnt much danger if they arnt snappy. The snakes are much more likely to bite you :lol:


----------



## snake-phrmcy (Jul 19, 2010)

the jungle is a little snappy at times but the md is calm as..


----------



## the jungle guy (Jul 19, 2010)

yes, hide the knives and the piece or it will get ugly hahaha j/k
should keep different species apart regardless


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 19, 2010)

as long as they are about the same size and age could try it if they start to fight seperate them


----------



## syeph8 (Jul 20, 2010)

problem is, especially with snakes that have a good feeding reflex, once they bite, they can then kill and try to eat the other snake. so you do have to be very mindful of this even if you do just hve them both out at the same time. i doubt it with liked size morelia, but hey, anything can happen


----------



## townsvillepython (Jul 20, 2010)

if they are both male they'll fight if they are M/F then theres a good chance your going to end up with mongrels


----------



## craigmckell (Jul 20, 2010)

I wouldn't chance it with mine, but I have a small spotted and a considerably larger B.H.P .
I would say no, I have a friend who housed 2 spotted python's together and came home to find one constricting the living crap out of the other.

I still suspect she fed them together, but all the same, I just wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 21, 2010)

snake-phrmcy said:


> hey ppl so ive got a MD and jungle just curious if i could put them near each other would they attack each other?? any comments would be great, the last thing i want to do is harm my snakes..



Having them NEAR each other is probably not going to cause problems, although if it were me, I would get them out separately. 
I am of the personal opinion that housing snakes together is not worth any potential risks, however I don't believe this is what you mean


----------

